#  Krankenpflege >   "offene" Wunde - nachts ohne Verband? >

## tictac

Hallo!  :Smiley:  
Ich wurde vor drei Wochen operiert. Habe per DIEP-Lappen eine Brustrekosntruktion meiner linken Brust gemacht bekommen.  
An der kritischen Stelle - Unterbrustfalte, wo die Naht sozusagen zusammenläuft - 
ist es immer noch nicht verheilt, sondern an zwei Stellen offen. Also es ist schon Grind an der Wunde, aber nicht überall. Etwas blöd zu beschreiben, falls nötig kann ich auch mal n Foto machen. 
Nun, der Doc meinte vor einer Woche zu mir, dass sei so alles in Ordnung, soll nur immer schön die Wunde trocken und sauber halten. Mache ich. 
Nun mit dem trocken ist das ja so eine Sache, wenn immer ein Verband dran ist, der sich dann vollblutet.. daher habe ich letztens eine Nacht ohne Verband geschlafen, die ganze Zeit natürlich auf dem Rücken. Und die Wunde hatte bis dahin viel geblutet und nach der Nacht garnicht mehr, erst wieder nach dem duschen. 
Was ich nun wissen möchte.. war das blöd von mir? Aufgrund der Infektionsgefahr? Oder war es - so wie es sich für mich "angefühlt" hat, förderlich.. einfach dadurch, dass mal Luft an die Wunde kam und sie dadurch besser heilen konnte? 
Danke schonmal für jede hilfreiche Antwort!

----------


## marushka

hallo tic tac. kämpfe zur zeit 7wochen mit einer offenen wunde. Mei.e befindet sich allerdings sm fussgelenk. ich emofehle dir nochmals zu deinem arzt zu gehen und mittlerweile sollte man wunden feucht behandeln. Kannst mal bei google nach wundmanagement oder wundheilung suchen. Leider war ich zu gutgläubig in meine ärzte die die wunde trocken behandrlt haben obwohl es ständig nässte und blutete. Die folgen sind nun abszess und wundinfektion U wochen nach der op. Geh also zu deinem arzt und wenn mõglich lässt du dich einer wundmanagerin/wundexpertin überweisen. gute besserung

----------


## marushka

Sorry für die schreibfehler...bin gerade mit dem handy online. Was ich noch sagen wollte ... der grind sollte vom arzt oder wundexperten entfernt werden und es muss geklärt werden ob es eiter oder fibrin ist. Eiter würde auf eine infektion hindeuten. Meine ärzte empfahlen mir die wunde viel frei zu halten zum trocknen... doch wie bereits erwähnt ging es bei mir komplett schief. Sei besser vorsichtig bis es komplett zu ist.

----------


## Sylvia

ich würde dir auf alle fälle empfehlen zu deinem Arzt zu gehen er soll sich die Wunde noch mal ansehen.Mit dem Duschen ist es so eine Sache.Ist natürlich besser als Baden,Keime können aber müssen nicht rein laufen,da das Wasser sofort abläuft.Aber gehe bitte zum Arzt.

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo! 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal die Wunde beurteilen lassen. Es geht dabei um Kriterien wie die Wundumgebung (gerötet, blass, etc.), Beläge auf der Wunde, Geruch, Heilungsvorgang, aber auch Größe und Tiefe der "Wunden", etc. Erst dann kann entschieden werden mit welcher Methode die Wundheilung vorangetrieben werden soll. Aus deiner Beschreibung ist schlecht herauszulesen wie es wirklich an deiner Unterbrustfalte aussieht. Wenn es richtige "Löcher" sind, dann ist ein "tockner Verband" nicht die richtige Lösung. Bei einer normalen OP-Naht (die auch gut verheilt) braucht es allerdings nicht mehr als einen "trockenen Verband" und wenn möglich viel frische Luft. Sollte es also eine normale OP-Naht ohne Entzündungen und wirklich offene Stellen sein ist Luft ein guter Beitrag zum Heilungsprozess. LG und gute Besserung Sternchen

----------

